# The Future of Fuji: Medium/Small Format ? Or keep crop only ?



## Solarflare

POLL: The Fuji X Future: Medium Format, Full Frame or stick with APS-C? Vote Now! | Fuji Rumors

Internet Poll: Should Fuji make a Medium Format or a Small Format system next - or should they stick to their APS-C only ?

I would vote medium format - if that site would let me vote !

The rumored Fuji Medium format is definitely the system that I'm waiting for, and I'm hoping they're making a relatively "affordable" (for medium format, anyway) mirrorless system based on the Sony 44x33mm sensor.

A camera system thats designed from scratch for the 44x33mm sensor wouldnt be much larger than small format systems - and the Sony A7* line shows those cameras can be damn small for sure.

Wouldnt mind though if Fuji would first improve their APS-C line even more first, though. Like, sensor-based image stabilization ? And faster Autofocus, of course. Would give me more time to save the necessary money so I can actually afford this stuff !

Lenses I would like to have for that are:

- 28mm equiv walkaround, bright
- 85mm equiv portrait, very bright (f2 or f1.8 or even f1.4), ideally with APD
- 21mm equiv wide angle, 18mm would also be OK, doesnt need to be bright, just tack sharp
- 200mm equiv macro with optical image stabilization, 105mm equiv would be OK too but less ideal (clashes with the 85mm)

None of these need lightning fast AF, since for action I'll keep my DSLR.


----------



## jaomul

Do you shoot multiple systems?


----------



## Solarflare

If Fuji would be introducing medium format + it would be enough to my liking (good chances if they are like their APS-C) + I could afford it, I would be. 

So far I'm on Nikon F, if thats the question.


----------



## jaomul

If at all possible stay with one system, unless money is never an obstacle


----------



## sashbar

FUJI have carved a niche of a professional quality APS-C system where it has virtually no competition. No camera manufacturer is producing a comprehensive line of  pro quality APS-C lenses these days  apart from FUJI. Bearing in mind that crop sensors will get only better, and in  five years time the IQ of APS-C format will be far better than that of a full frame system of today,  FUJI need to stick to its APS-C line. There will be far less insentive to buy a full frame system in five years, providing there are top quality APS-C lenses are around.  And that where FUJI will be ahead of the pack.
Medium format?  Who needs medium format apart from select few top pros and rich gearheads, collecting expensive toys?


----------



## Solarflare

Err, even in 5 years an APS-C system will still be only an APS-C system.

For example a 56mm f1.2 will still be just a 85mm f1.7 equivalent in respect to depth of field.

And about "much better", no. The advantages get smaller and smaller, because the physical limits are reached.

What we still can hope for:

- Bayer color filter will be replaced by per pixel interference filter technology
- Increased efficiency thanks to new materials (atm we are at like 40% or so)
- Large sensors will get cheaper
- Sensors will manage lower ISOs and thus be able to collect more light

The real question is if our camera future looks like this. So many small sensors and optics might archieve just as good IQ as one sensor and one huge optics. ATM I still kind of doubt it, though.


----------



## Solarflare

Fujifilm Medium Format Rumor: Here is the answer to one of the 7 Crucial MF Questions ! (Source Right in the Past). | Fuji Rumors

Confirmation "from a source that has been right in the past" - Fuji is developing a medium format system with interchangeable lenses.

The 6x7 camera they show for illustration is funny, but I rather expect Fuji to use the Sony 44x33mm sensor.

Of course, mirrorlessrumors even displayed a 6x9 camera for this rumor, haha.


----------



## Solarflare

jaomul said:


> If at all possible stay with one system, unless money is never an obstacle


 Oh, I never answered this one.

Well, yeah.

Thats what I would tell any newbie.

However - my Nikon system is honestly complete. With D750, 16-35mm f4 VR, 70-200mm f4 VR, 28mm f1.8, SB910 I can really handle anything I want to. Yes, this setup is hand tailored for my personal needs, so your lens choices may vary and besides, some new glas looks pretty good (Tamron 15-30mm f2.8 VC, for example).

To name the most interesting options, I could get *Tamron 90mm f2.8 macro VC* or a *Nikkor AF-S 200-500mm f5.6* or some manual Zeiss glas (*Milvus 35mm f2* looks sweet, as does *Milvus 100mm f2 macro*), but the advantages would overall be very small-ish, since I wont use that glas that often.

Fujis APS-C offer looks very sweet, however I simply dont want to go back to APS-C and I feel that the excellent Fuji glas is wasted on a small APS-C sensor. I also simply cant handle Fuji X cameras comfortably, they are too small for my hands, I cant get no friggin grip, its so awful I literally feel pain in my hands while clinging to the camera when trying to hold it in a single hand.

Thats why I'm pretty interested in Fuji Medium Format.


----------



## dxqcanada

A digital GX680 ?


----------



## Desertphotog

So basically the OP is declaring Fugi's APS-C system is doomed…because he doesn't like it.

Is that how manufacturers make production decisions?

Dave


----------



## beagle100

Desertphotog said:


> So basically the OP is declaring Fugi's APS-C system is doomed…because he doesn't like it.
> 
> Is that how manufacturers make production decisions?
> 
> Dave



maybe  the APS-C  format is not doomed
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless/


----------



## Solarflare

Desertphotog said:


> So basically the OP is declaring Fugi's APS-C system is doomed…because he doesn't like it.


 Seriously ?


----------



## longchelsea

GX680 digital perhaps ?


----------



## Derrel

longchelsea said:
			
		

> GX680 digital perhaps ?



Seems unlikely, given how limited the 680's market penetration was outside of Japan. The Japan home market is one where almost any type of camera can find a pretty decent niche in sales, for new cameras or older, used ones. I just do not see FujiFilm wanting to devote R&D and effort to a medium-format system based on the 680 platform. Buuuuut...there could be some medium-format type camera based on something sort of like a rollfilm folder or a *rigid-body MF sized camera *with a viewfinder-type composition system (meaning something like the GA645 or GS645 cameras) , or maybe a more traditional mirrorless type camera offering live view composition/image review using the rear LCD.

GS645 seen here: Used Fujifilm GS645S Medium Format Rangefinder Manual 05010020

A digital medium format camera like the GS645 might be pretty affordable, and I do not think it would take a huge R&D effort to arrive at a digital era version of this camera!


----------



## f/otographer

For me this comes down to two different options, what I think will happen and what I want to happen.

What I think Fuji will do is go with a medium format. There are just to many things pointing to this and it probably makes the most sense for them. The rumor sites seem to be persistent about receiving info that Fuji is working on such a camera, and this ties into the long history the company has with MF anyway. They have heritage there so why not exploit this? Plus if they can pull it off they have the potential to bring a new type of MF camera to market. Lets say the can cram a MF X-trans sensor into something about the size of an a7 and price it around or just a little more then an a7RII....well just sit back and watch the orders roll in. Sony has shown that people are interested in big sensors in little bodies so maybe Fuji can up the game in this department. They can easily go with an SLR or Rangefinder style and most likely have equal success either way. I must admit I would be incredibly interested in a slightly larger XT-1 (think camera and grip combined) with a big huge MF sensor crammed in there.

But what I _want _them to do is go Full Frame 35mm. After seeing what they can do in apsc I would actually be much more interested in a FF version of the XT-1 instead. I love my Sony a7 but when you factor in smart lens selection, weather proofing and frequent software updates to keep cameras current....well Fuji kinda stomps all over Sony. I honestly believe Fuji can make a much more interesting FF mirrorless then Sony can. I believe Canon can as well, but the difference in this regard is Canon seems to be entering the mirrorless market very reluctantly and most likely to the detriment (in some way) to their DSLR's. I think this is going to show up in the DNA of whatever mirrorless camera Canon eventually brings to market. Fuji on the other hand is using Mirrorless to combat the bigger companies while not having to go head to head against the DSLR's. They are hungry for mirrorless sales and it shows in the great products they are putting out. They 'own' the mirrorless format in other words, as their bread and butter line. I would sell my Sony's in a heartbeat to have a Fuji FF camera with all the benefits listed above, especially when you throw in their mastery of the jpeg (Fuji cameras make beautiful jpegs) and the great Film Simulations of all the old Fuji films.

At least once a week I still consider dumping my a7 for a Fuji. I haven't don't it yet and possibly never will but Fuji cameras pull at me for all the right reasons. Whatever their next, bigger camera is it will definitely get along, hard look from me.


----------



## Solarflare

Fuji's second coming


> Most of us remember a time when Fuji was very active in the medium format market and, with a few moments thought, will recall the breadth of attractive cameras the company offered. The GX680 was an astonishing piece of work, as were the GA645 bodies with their non-interchangeable lenses – and then there were GW, GS and GF models. All were modern for their time, but Fuji now has a host of newer technology learnt from the X-Series that could be very usefully deployed in a new digital medium format body – a body that could compete nicely with the current crop of choices that are mostly based on old fashioned bodies.
> Ueno is a medium format fan, and is actually a Hasselblad Master himself, so he has a personal interest in Fuji starting up a new line of medium format bodies. “We are in a very good position to make a medium format camera, as we make camera bodies, sensors and lenses. We already make the lenses for Hasselblad, so we have that expertise.
> “*At the moment Fuji is not planning to launch a medium format camera*, but we are conducting research and testing sensors in this area. We have a good history in the medium format market, and I think we would be successful again. We have the technology to make a very modern and high quality camera, but right now we are only investigating.” Ueno agreed that now would be a very good time for Fuji to enter the market, but it seems that not everyone in the company is quite as convinced.


 Well, then I guess then they wont show up with a medium format camera any time soon.


----------

